# Why not in my neighborhood



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Why don't I find adds like this in my neighborhood, but no they have to be over 50miles away. http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/zip/1752536155.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

a 45 minute drive from here...I have enough stuff already! lol


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah. Be patient I tell my-selves. Of course when they ARE close, you have a busy Sat./Sun.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd drive for em...


----------

